# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Designer > Thư viện hình ảnh >  cung cấp vỏ đậu xanh và phế phẩm đậu xanh - 0937392133

## hangtran4417

*Chúng tôi chuyên cung cấp các loại vỏ đậu xanh, hạt đậu xanh, đậu xanh tróc vỏ với số lượng lớn. 
**Hàm lượng vỏ đậu xanh như sau: đạm trổng là 7.84%, xơ thô: 29.83%, công dụng dùng để làm thức ăn chăn nuôi cho bò, heo và gà
Hàm lượng phế phẩm đậu xanh tróc vỏ như sau đạm tổng là 25.03%, xơ thô là 4.18%, công dụng dùng để trộn thức ăn chăn nuôi cho gia súc.*
*Hạt đâu xanh có kích thước sau như 3,6mm, 3.8mm và 4.2mm, công dụng để làm giá hay làm thực phẩm. Ngoài ra, chúng tôi còn cung cấp đậu xanh tróc vỏ.* 
*Quý khách có nhu cầu xiên lệ số đt là 0937392133 hay skype hangtran087*

----------

